# Coming for final recce 31 August



## thejohn32 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hello. 

We are out on the 30 August to meet estate agents, accountants and the likes. 

We would love to know if the are any expat "haunts" or even get togethers during that week. 

We are hoping to find somewhere in kissonerga area as that has a school and is close to paphos. 

We are staying in paphos that week whilst we look and moving for good November. 

Anyway is there any good expat establishments. Activities. Get togethers. Bar lunches Etc etc whilst we are out?

Thank you


----------



## 5Stingray5 (Dec 21, 2012)

You'll meet ex-pats at the Duckpond market Sundays and Wednesdays it closes early afternoon though.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

thejohn32 said:


> Hello.
> 
> We are out on the 30 August to meet estate agents, accountants and the likes.
> 
> ...


How old are your children? I can try to point you in the right direction for parent groups and activities where you can meet other families but I know more about younger children than teens.


----------



## thejohn32 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hello. Where is the duckpond. Is that paphos? 

My daughter will be three when we are there. 

Thanks


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

thejohn32 said:


> Hello. Where is the duckpond. Is that paphos?
> 
> My daughter will be three when we are there.
> 
> Thanks


Ok, call Kathy and go to one of Mums and Tots groups if you can. They are pay as you go or "pop-in" play-times with songs, activities and snacks. They are very friendly groups and you will be able to find out all about living in Paphos with a child and meet many people with children the same age as your daughter. 

+357 99 867662
They have Facebook page too - 
http://www.facebook.com/mumsandtots.cy


----------



## thejohn32 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thank you. My wife has sent them a message on Facebook.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

thejohn32 said:


> Thank you. My wife has sent them a message on Facebook.


They are on holiday until Aug. 22nd so they may or may not respond before then just so you know. Your wife may also want to take a look at this one too. Lots of good info:

Our Story - Mums in Cyprus


----------



## Maisiesmum (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks for this information. I have contacted them


----------



## 5Stingray5 (Dec 21, 2012)

thejohn32 said:


> Hello. Where is the duckpond. Is that paphos?
> 
> My daughter will be three when we are there.
> 
> Thanks


Yes the Duckpond is in Paphos, it is visited mainly by ex-pats.
We will be over in mid to late September, if you haven't found it and want to keep in touch we'll meet up and take you there (Neil's Bacon Butties are delicious).


----------



## thejohn32 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thank you for that. We are over in two weeks and will look for it then. And Niels buttys ! 

We move over for good 23rd so got lots to do on our recce. 

Maybe see you in November !!


----------



## 5Stingray5 (Dec 21, 2012)

Have to give it a miss the autumn had a very expensive job done on our car.


----------



## wracgirl (Feb 6, 2009)

5Stingray5 said:


> Have to give it a miss the autumn had a very expensive job done on our car.


Know what you mean our poor car is on it's last legs 15 years old but done us proud if it goes we'll manage not getting another one now not worth it.,having a holiday instead 3 weeks December if house sells or not ,my 65 on 9 December so good excuse ,,looking: at holiday lets now and to say it'll be Christmas some good prices.


----------

